# Rescued Pigeon Help (Sorry if not the right place)



## RatedRex (Sep 15, 2015)

So a while ago we found a baby pigeon on our front yard, about a couple weeks old only. Feathers only starting to grow. He also had a terrible condition with his neck. Skip to now, he is almost fully grown and completely okay. We sometimes take him outside to walk and practice flying and daily let him out of his cage to walk a big and fly in the house. He is super adorable when he follows you around.

But recently, with his growth, a problem came up. He started biting and making angry pigeon sounds. Almost like growling. If your hand comes near him, he starts making those sounds and then violently snapping/biting you. It doesn't hurt at all at least but its concerning and quite annoying when you just want to pet him, touch something closeby or give your hand for him to step on. 

I think he might be male. From what I heard males have green tints on their neck. Someone please help determine what's the issue and advice on how to prevent it.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like normal pigeon behavior, as they adjust to their living space and you. Try to catch his beak or rub it between your fingers. Ours are easily redirected that way. He will soon be your best friend if you are patient!


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

You have a male and he is acting completely normal. Enjoy his behavior and the fact he is that comfortable around you.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Give him some unsalted chopped peanuts to tame, not much because excess of fat causes harm to them, just some for treats and he would love to come to you.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Pigeons start to grow out of that cuddly stage at around 8 weeks old. 

They aren't really hug and cuddle birds for the most part. Given the choice, they'd rather just hang out on or next to you as they grow more independent.

You might try finger feeding with maple peas to reconnect your bond.


----------

